# Honey Creamer



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

I am looking into buying a honey creaming machine but I can not find a carrier or manufacturer in North America. I like the Carl Fritz honey creamer but its from the UK I believe. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Looking to do 100 - 200kg at a time.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Betterbee carries a 50L model by Lyson that I have been looking at.
hope this helps they have larger one as well up to 200L.


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes this is what I am looking for. 50 litres will be a little small for me because it takes 5 days per load and I would run behind during the summer months.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Lyson also make larger capacity creamers - see this page:

http://lyson.be/98-honey-creaming-machines-dough-mixer

While Betterbee may not stock the larger machines, perhaps they would work with you to import what you want with their next shipment. When you talk to Betterbee be sure to discuss power/voltage specifications.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

MAXANT's bottling tank can be modified with a motor and mixing paddles. I believe they still make the parts.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

joshw somehow im missing something. when we used to make creamed honey it was prepared and the starter was blended in. then it was put in containers and kept at the correct temp. why are you storing it in the blender for 5 days and how are you going to get it out?


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

Beeware10, I use the same technique now as you described. The problem I encounter is too much air getting into the honey, I use clear jars and inconsistent crystalisation is not visually appealing. Blending multiple times at lower speeds and longer periods should reduce inconsistencies. The blender has a built in heater to better fill containers. Good creamed honey should still run slowly not solidify.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I use clear jars also. My favorite creamed honey doesn't flow though...unless you are talking days to weeks. What I strive for is creamed honey that you can effortlessly take a knife and cut out an inverted cone in the center of the jar. A week or so later the sides are still standing but the bottom might have filled a little. If you put some on your tongue you should not feel any grittiness. 

I use a dough hook type paddle to keep air out. If both the honey and seed are about 68 degrees I mix for 15 minutes or so and let it sit over night at around room temperature to let most of the air come to the surface. Then I bottle and place at 57 degrees.

Maybe it's personal preference but the first creamed honey that I bought had separated and was pretty liquid and I didn't like it. I prefer it very stiff so that it takes a while to melt on hot bread but is easy to spread.


----------

